# Dark eggs and nursing cells.



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya Peter, hope you are well.
Could you help me understand what is meant by "dark cells in eggs" and "nursing cells surrounding eggs"? 
This is the result of my first ICSI, got 3 eggs and out one was not good enough to try ICSI. Both of the remaining two fertilised and transplaneted two days after ec. One was grade 1 at 4 cells and one was grade 2 at 2 cells.
We have been advised to consider donated eggs and are currently on that path.
They said our chances are 10% at best for my own eggs and 30-40% for donated eggs.
Hope you can help.
Thanks.
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

jan welshy said:


> Hiya Peter, hope you are well.
> Could you help me understand what is meant by "dark cells in eggs"
> 
> This does not make sense, the egg is one cell
> ...


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Thankyou Peter. My FSH went from 14 down to 10 at the last test. With this in mind and only getting eggs out of only five follies they seem to be pushing egg donation.
I shall ask about the dark egg and the suggestion about nursing cells as you say are 'quite normal'.I was on a high stimulating dose, in fact they said I could not go higher, 4X 75 of menopure.
We are quite stuck on what to do next. If there was a chance of us concieving through my own eggs we would try but the suggestion is being put to us strongly that we should consider egg donation.
Would you be able to advise us as to some questions we should ask at our meeting with the consultant On June 25th? I know this is putting you on the spot but we feel we do not or are not aware enough to ask the right types of questions.
Thanks so much for your help.
L
WelhsyXXXXXX


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Welshy,

Sorry to butt in but just thought I would let you know that I was prescribed 5 x75 of Menopur on the tx that I am having at the moment (Lister Hospital).

I too was told by my last consultant to give up or try donated eggs. My highest FSH was 12.1 but last one (tested March) dropped to 8.9 though they go by the highest I was pleased. I was told my chances of conceiving using my eggs was less than 10 pct. We changed clinics cos cons wouldnt consider doing anything different i.e. drugs, protocol etc. I felt I had to try one last go as I would have always felt I hadnt tried hard enough. Only time will tell.

Good luck with your meeting and hope your dreams comes true very soon.
Love
Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

jan welshy said:


> Thankyou Peter. My FSH went from 14 down to 10 at the last test. With this in mind and only getting eggs out of only five follies they seem to be pushing egg donation.
> 
> OK but don't get rushed int it
> 
> ...


----------

